# Dry hopping with Dr Rudi (Super Alpha)?



## Bribie G (3/1/15)

2 days ago I pitched a brew of a SMASH designed to be a bit like the NZ mainstreams I liked when I was there, basically pale malt, some sugaz and a single addition of Dr Rudi to an IBU of around 22.

The thing that struck me about NZ pub megas like Summit and Export Gold was that, on tap, they are very clean in a refreshing way but supply quite a nice and surprising whiff of hop when you burp up the back of the nose, as one tends to do when wandering around Welly after a few.

I'm considering dry hopping tomorrow or Monday with 20g more of Dr Rudi, has anyone done this ? Supposedly pine needles and lemongrass.


----------



## mofox1 (3/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> 2 days ago I pitched a brew of a SMASH designed to be a bit like the NZ mainstreams I liked when I was there, basically pale malt, some sugaz and a single addition of Dr Rudi to an IBU of around 22.
> 
> The thing that struck me about NZ pub megas like Summit and Export Gold was that, on tap, they are very clean in a refreshing way but supply quite a nice and surprising whiff of hop when you burp up the back of the nose, as one tends to do when wandering around Welly after a few.
> 
> I'm considering dry hopping tomorrow or Monday with 20g more of Dr Rudi, has anyone done this ? Supposedly pine needles and lemongrass.


Let me know how you go... I've got a Super A out the front of the house, and no idea what to put it in (should it even provide enough for a single late/dry hop addition).


----------



## Bribie G (21/1/15)

Kegged yesterday, nice bitterness - very clean. This will be a brilliant lawnmower when it's carbed and cleared and served cold enough to paralyze the back of the eyeballs.


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/1/15)

I've dry hopped with it in a dark ale and found it quiet clean. Keen to hear about yours when you've tried it.


----------



## Goose (21/1/15)

Bribie G said:


> 2 days ago I pitched a brew of a SMASH designed to be a bit like the NZ mainstreams I liked when I was there, basically pale malt, some sugaz and a single addition of Dr Rudi to an IBU of around 22.
> 
> The thing that struck me about NZ pub megas like Summit and Export Gold was that, on tap, they are very clean in a refreshing way but supply quite a nice and surprising whiff of hop when you burp up the back of the nose, as one tends to do when wandering around Welly after a few.
> 
> I'm considering dry hopping tomorrow or Monday with 20g more of Dr Rudi, has anyone done this ? Supposedly pine needles and lemongrass.



Certainly have. I made an 'Oceanic' IPA double batch and dry hopped with Dr Rudi for 5 days, a whole 135g of it. I used Topaz during the boil at 60, 30 ,5 and 0 to a 58 IBU target.

It was a great beer, very punchy with a 11.8 kg grain bill and I used crystal 60 and a lick of carapils, with a mash temperature at 67.

There was so much going on in that beer it was hard to discern the dry hop impact with specific flavours though independent palates picked out passionfruit as well as grapefruit with usual citrus undertones. The aroma was incredible, but perhaps my grain bill dominated the flavour profile a bit much.

Hope that helps....


----------



## ekul (14/2/15)

I used to use super alpha for my golden ales but changed to magnum for awhile (and now used por). Even though it was a bittering addition I swear it added something favourable


----------



## vykuza (14/2/15)

Absolutely. I've used Dr Rudi in some recent (single hop and in combo with Vic Secret late) pale ales and am really enjoying it. I've gone to whirlpool, but not dry hopped. I would definitely try it next time.


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/15)

Turned out very pleasant and the initial "nose" was very commercial. I'm using Dr Rudi as the sole hop in a FES at the moment and will dry hop as well.


----------



## TheKernalWixen (18/2/16)

they use it in the James Squire 4 wives pilsener. how did it turn out dry hopping it? was thinking of hop bombing my next pilsener keg with it


----------

